# Hallux valgus



## Francelho

Există o denumire mai populară pentru _hallux valgus_, deformația comună care se produce lângă degetul mare al piciorul, și care în engleză se cheamă _bunion_?

Vă rog, corectați greșelile mele în română!


----------



## jazyk

Mont: HALLUX-VALGUS (monturi)

Dr. Marius Uscatu

dexonline

lângă degetul mare al piciorul*ui*/lângă degetul mare la picior


----------



## farscape

Mont, bătătură...


----------



## Zareza

Mont (deformarea osului)

Bătătură (îngroșare a pielii)


----------

